# P4S800D-X oc



## Addelixer (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone just have a few questions....

P4S800D-X P4 3.0 Prescott
4x512mb ram
750w power
Radeon X850 256mb

Been messing with over clocking it, have gotten it up to 3.5 and it is within temp and v. When running certian games, the games tend to crash.. comming up with an error from the game itself, so i turn it back down and it runs fine...

Questions are..
recommended mem timing settings and overclock settings...

I know prescotts do run hot, but i am way under what Intel tells me to stay away from so any ideas comments please lemme know.

Thanks,
Add


----------

